#   >    84

## UB3EFB

,    ,     :      84  ,              )) ,    ....            (       (  100  )    UT2FW  74   ( http://www.ut2fw.com/node/19 ) ?    ,            .

----------


## R3DE

*UB3EFB*, 
, ,           , , ,      140...    ,  ,  ,  ""      .          ,   .        .

----------

Alex rw9wt, VladiGeo

----------


## UN7CDN

.      .     .    .           :Crying or Very sad: .



> 


 .        . :Shocked:

----------


## Serg

: http://www.r3bm.ru/projects/30/bm300...a-kv-diapazony

   UB- (..        )    2..3 -35.   ,          ,    ,      ,    .

----------

Serge75,

----------


## UB3EFB

,  ,       ,         , ))

----------


## AlexSh

> 


    6     2000.     /. 3 .    5,   1 .         ..      .          .

----------



----------


## RV4LX

> -   !


     .                 -   -  .      .      .   :  -   -   .

----------


## R3DE

*RU4AX*,    -  . 

    .      ,        .      .      -"  -   -   ".
   ""  ,     .

----------

R6DX, RU2FB

----------


## UB3EFB

cw  ,   ,    ,       50- , 50   ...   74     2  ,  UT2FW        ,       ?

----------

R7WA

----------


## R3DE

*UB3EFB*, 
,  ,      ,      .        ... ""   ,    .
.
*RA1WU*,    CQ :( 

     .
        ,      ?      ? -.


       ,     .

----------


## UR7TU

*UB3EFB,          .       .     ,   ,    1 .           ...      . ,  -35,      .        ,     .          .          .         .    -13  -71,    , ,   .     .             +/- 12000 . " "       .*

----------

R7WA, RA1WU, Serge75

----------


## UB3EFB

,    2- ,       qrz.ru ,       20 ,   80-,     ,          ,          ....        ,    ,     (   40-)         )))             ,  ,      ,    ,          (   )            )))     ,      (    )  3 220  950 ,  2       2    2250          ,        , , 3.5  ,      ...             , - ,      )))  184655 184656(       )

----------

UB3EFB

----------


## ua3rbj

> 


 .        .

----------


## UA1ANP

> , , 3.5


   20     ..     18-26 . 
 -   ,    ,  .
            8-12 .
  , ..      .     3-5 ,   .

----------

UB3EFB

----------

VladiGeo

----------


## tomcat

> ...  ...


** cqham.ru*:   -84*

*   -84  DF9LM

* *UR5CX** -84 

**  RA1WT (-84, -78)

   -84   

*

----------


## RU7L

> 20     ..     18-26 . 
>  -   ,    ,  .
>             8-12 .
>   , ..      .     3-5 ,   .


     1     80.     .
 2-   -35      .     .

----------


## RV7A

,,    ,           ,

----------


## 240

> , ..      .     3-5 ,   .


 ,     .      . .

----------

ivan gea

----------

,    ! :Razz: 

 ""          ! -    ...  ,      ,    "" . :!:          ,        ,           -.       (     ),     80  160  ""  .

  ,               :::: ..

----------


## Serg

,  -  23-26   16-18 . (  ..       )

         ?!

      ,    2  "  " (    ,   -    )  15-  , ,     .

----------


## UX1UX

TO UB3EFB

    .   5  


 -78 -84

----------

tomcat, ua3rbj

----------


## 90

,    ,  
     ,
       ,   .
       -     74  78     
  81 ,   ,       ...
    (    ) ..      .
       ,    ,         ,   ,    ,  .
     !

----------


## ex8ai

> 


     ,       1           ,     25          . :Super:       ,     .

----------


## filtr

> qrz.ru ,       20 ,   80-,


  ,     ,      "" :Wink: ,    .  :Wink: 
  .  -84  . :Wink: 
      .

----------

rv3daf

----------

tomcat

----------


## RK4CI

> ,           1.8,   0.8, 1.2   1.5.   ,                1.8.


           .      .         50 ,       . ,        ,  ""   .   100    600 ,   1 ,      .     1,8 ,    , 600 .   ,        ?           ,    ?  .         ?    ,       .      ,    ,     .  ,      ,            .   .     ,      .     ,     ...

----------


## UA1ANP

> ,     .    - ,    .


,      ,        *conctant* C2 (  )  L ( ϻ ),        ,     1    R. 
====================  ========



> ,        ,  ""   .   100    600 ,   1 ,      .


,  ϻ             .  01  1,     ,         .
====================  ======== 



> ,      ,            .


,   ,    ,        ,  ,   .
    .
====================  ========



> ,     100   1=90      .


 ,   ,        1. , -     ,            . 
====================  ====================  ====================  = 

  ,     ( -71).
   ϻ       , .  .
 -         ,   ,                    .
      ,      .  , ,        -71    = 200-260 .
        200    .
.  ϻ ,      ϻ    ,      . 
      ?

----------


## UR7TU

UB3EFB,       ,    84   2      ,    500-700     3 .  h=15-20,     .      .      84,    .    .    .

----------


## RU7L

> ,      ,        *conctant* C2 (  )  L ( ϻ ),        ,     1    R. 
> ====================  ========
> 
> ,  ϻ             .  01  1,     ,         .
> ====================  ======== 
> 
> ,   ,    ,        ,  ,   .
>     .
> ====================  ========
> ...


    -)))).
    .        .

----------


## 240

[quote="UA1ANP;102278  1"]  ,     ( -71).
   ϻ       , .  .
 -         ,   ,                    .
       ,      .  , ,        -71    = 200-260 .[/quote
,       .     , -    .        ,        ,        (    )        ,       .  ,       ,     - . (     ).      .    ,  5 ,  ,   ,        .        ...

----------


## R3DE

C     ,              .        ,   .      ,        .  , ,    .     .            .  ??? , , ...???            .        . :Razz: 

,  ,  74       ?     ?

----------


## R3DE

*ua3djg*, 
 1.8....144 

   !       ""?   -  1,8....144.   430  1200 :Razz: 

, ,  ,  ?

----------


## RV4LX

> 74  UT2FW     ..  ,  .


    ?  -  ( ).    .  - .    -  .
           .         .        ,    .         .

----------


## UA1ANP

*RK4CI* *240*,  ,    .       ,  -     .
  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ua3djg

, -   RV3DAF   R3DE....to RV4LX : , , ,        .   , -         ,  , -    .... ,   ,         , -     ...    ,    , .... -    !      ...     ,    ...

----------


## RU7L

> ?   ,    -      ?


 ,   ,       .     .
,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,     !!!!





> 


 ,      ?      84,     ?   ,      ,   .     ,    ,     84,    ,     7 ,  46,  35.      .   ,      84   ,    .         84,   ,   ,   ,        .
  ,            .          .     , ,    .  84      1,8 .    ,   5 .        ,      ,    "".     ,       ,    ,          ,     ...
   ,  ,   ,   ,         .       " ".  ,  ,  ,  ,         .

*  6 ():*




> ,   ,       .


          ?     ?        ?    ?  .    50 ,   .      .      ,  .   ,   ,  ,   ?

----------


## 240

> ,   ,       .     .
> ,    .


  ,    .  - ,    ( 50 .),  ,       ,       .  ,      -    .    ,     .      ,    .   , (. .)        .   -,  50   2500 ,    "",       ,   ,   .

*  7 ():*




> . Ua=2000v, Ia=0.5a.     4000 , 1  2000 . .          .


 ,   ,      .   0,5   ,    ,    ,    .     .

----------

> ?


  !  ,  . :Smile:

----------


## RU7L

> !  ,  .


     ,  ?

----------


## RU7L

*RK4CI *          ?     2000 1000   .  .   ?
 -   ,    .

----------

> ?


   .    ,    .

----------

RU7L

----------


## RK4CI

> 2000 1000   .  .   ?
>  -   ,    .


    .    . ,    .      ,         .      ,   ,     . ,     ,       .  ,    ,        .    ,    .    ,        .        .       ...

----------

RU7L

----------

manul, RV4LX

----------


## 240

> .             .                .   . -      ,   ,   .


,    .    .            ,       ,      ,  .    .  ,     .

----------


## R3DE

?
 ,       .     -  . :Razz: 
    ?    -   !  .
  .

----------


## HFuser

,          . :Crazy:

----------


## Mayor

> ..     -84     ?


...       ,,  ,   "  "??? :Smile:

----------


## filtr

> ..


  -  ?    ? :Razz:  

       , -  .




> ,          .


-    . :Crazy:

----------


## 240

> -    .


 .

*  5 ():*




> 1)-84                   .      -  .


  ,     .       .       ,      ,    -   .  , -     .




> 2)               ?


    ,      .     .    ,     .       .

----------


## UR7TU

90    74     , -29   ( ).     ,  3-4...  :Razz:     .

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,


     ,   ,           .   -      ,   140, .      .             ,           ,        ,  ,          :     -         .                            ,     10%,     (  -  ).             -   .           -           .

----------


## UI8CM

> .   UH8EA   : "...      -43    ..."


    ,  43-     ""  ,       :Razz:  ,      ,      5 ,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,       ,


             84,  74.  . ,        ,   ,        .   " ".

----------


## RK4CI

> , -      .


       .   ,  ,  ,    ,    ,  .        .   ,  .       .   ,    .       ,  . ,   ,       .

----------


## rv3daf

> -   -    (   IMD3),            -,       .


  IMD3:      14,000  14,001   
  2*f1-f2-----13.999;14.000;14.001  ;14.002 =  14.000*2-14.001=13.999
14.001*2-14.000=14.002

----------


## ra3qdp

:         :                       -         .
(  - ).  -       ,  .

----------


## filtr

> -       ,  .


   ""-     :Wink:

----------


## 240

> (  - ).  -       ,  .


   ,   .  ,   ,      ,         .   ... ,   ,     71    ,     . ,       .
  P.S.   ,          .    ,     -.

----------


## ra3qdp

> ?


    -3 (     -1),      (    ),    -2   ,     -(  )

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,   ,      ,         .   ... ,   ,     71    ,     .


             ,      .
  -     ,            ?(         ).    ? ()

----------


## RN6L

> ,  43-     ""  ,      ,      ,      5 ,    .


  ""   243,              .        ,       ,     - .        ,      -.

----------


## 90

?
    ?
         ?
       ?

  .
      ?
   ,      ?
      ?
   ?
     ?

----------

ra3qdp

----------


## RAMBLER

> ?
>     ?
>          ?
>        ?
> 
>   .
>       ?
>    ,      ?
>       ?
> ...


   ?    ,  , ,    .  ,     ,       , .

----------

tomcat

----------


## WALET

> (   -  )


 
http://31010.3dn.ru/load/do_7_semestra/24-1-0-62

----------


## 240

.    " ",     .      . .      ,   .   ,       .       .

----------


## WALET

> ?    .


  ::::  .    .      ,       ... 


*  5 ():*




> .


  -     .

----------


## ra3qdp

> . 
> 
> 
> 
>      : pdf CoeffBerg.pdf (66.5 , : 18)


        ,          :        IMD3     ,   .

----------


## 240

> ,          :        IMD3     ,   .


 *ra3qdp*,    .       .   ,     .       .      .,      . ,       (      ),   ,   .     ,     .        ,   " -" ..   ..  . "" , 1978 ,   .83         . ,     ,    .      ,  1984  .  . 110   .    ,            . .

----------

R3EC , UR3ER

----------


## filtr

> ....       .....


"  ,   ." ::bad:: 



> ...   ...


  -140    :Crazy: 

   ----- Ĩ ::::

----------


## filtr

> 140





> .





> 84


" "  .

----------


## filtr

> ?


     " "?
       -84    ,     ,     -140.       ,          ,      .

----------


## filtr

> 


  ""-   ?   ?
,        ,    "".
"_       ,     "_

----------


## filtr

> 


  ""-     ,   ? 




> 


  ,      .

----------


## filtr

> .


  :Laughing: 
 :Crazy:

----------


## RK4CI

> .      .   ,     .


          .  ,     ,   ,     ,    .   ,       ,    .      ,      ,         ?        .
   , ,   ,    .     ,   .  .      0,5    .  
 0,375.    0,125.           .  ,      .   ,  ,      .
 ,         ?      ?        ?

----------


## tomcat

....   #1 #148

  ...... :Rolling Eyes:  = 98 % /  .... :Sad:  = 2 %..

    ,    ,       .... :Shocked:

----------

90

----------


## RAMBLER

> .
>     .


        ?
   -   .
 ,      .
,      ,   ?   ,    ?   ?

----------


## manul

, !

----------


## 90

*R3DE*,
  ,
    ,
  .

----------


## Boxer

> *filtr*,     "43     " -    .


 ,      50      :Smile: 

*  12 ():*

''90'' -           118    9  ?

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


       .       10  ,   15-20    SSB.   ,    ,      .   ,      .      .
  ,    ... .      ,    ,       .   3*50,     ,    -36 .     ,    - 40.    .   ,     ,     ,     .   ,      ,     .      .       .      ,     .    ,   .      ,     ...

----------


## 90

,          84.

----------


## Vikos

> .       10  ,   15-20    SSB.   ,    ,      .   ,      .      .
>  ....
>    ,      ,     .      .       .      ,     .    ,   .      ,     ...


     ,          -            10-15%       , -29, -811, -71  -74  :Wink: 

---

RD3E    RK4CI .      .

----------


## RA0JGB

43  84?    43,

----------


## RA0JGB

,  ! :Wink:

----------


## R3DE

*WALET*, 

    ?.    50 .   ? :Razz:

----------


## 240

> -   "".


    .    ,    ,    ,   ,    .  ,   CW,    ---....




> 


    ?

----------


## filtr

> 


         ,     140    "" ,   ?   ? 
       ,      ,      "" ,    ,  :Crazy: 




> , " "   ,


     ,   "",     ?  ? 
    "_    ". 
_ - 84 -           43 -        .
 ,    .



> ,


        ,       , RK4CI      ,    .




> 43,


  ,    :Wink: 




> ""       ACOM


  . :Wink:    -140 .

*  12 ():*




> ,      50


   "" :::: 
_"-"_



> '90'' -           118    9  ?


  ,  -140  120      ,      ,   ?           (       ) ,   ,   :Crazy:

----------


## 90

,           ,
           140.
   , 1000 5          ,      .
         ...
      () .
    ,    ...
            ???
   , ,     ,       ...
  ,        ,  ,  .

----------

manul

----------


## 90

?
    ?
 ,,    ?

----------


## UA9AU

> 


  !  1  , ! :Super:  :Smile: 
  -         (  QRO)-
http://www.pa0fri.com/

----------

UB3EFB

----------


## ua3rbj

-140 ,   "  "      .

----------

UB3EFB

----------


## UA5O

> 30,     ,    ...


-  ,     ,   ,    ,    .

----------

UB3EFB

----------


## UA9AU

2     ,     .       .     !  -    ?
    !     -   ! ,   .
     , ,  ! :Smile: 
      ,        ,     !    ! :Smile:

----------

UA9AU

----------


## filtr

> 90,    ,      .


,              ""  . :Wink: 




> 


  ,    ,        ""  .

----------


## filtr

> filtr  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>    ?   ,      .   ,       .   ,  .


,         ??????????
   . ::bad::

----------


## UA5O

> ,         ??????????


      .    ,      ,    .  ,   .

----------


## UA9AU

> !


,,!     , 6 . !   3 .     -,   ,  .

----------


## R3AAA

> !        ,  "" -0,7,.0,8,. 0,85.....


  .  -0,7,.0,8,. 0,85  -84 ? .    -71.

----------


## UA9AU

2. 0,8-0,85  , 1-1,1   -.

----------


## CHACK

> . 1-   "  "   ,  .


   ,          (       , -  ).     . :Sad: 

        ,    .

----------


## rw0ab

UB3EFB.
  ,   ,   -140.     ,    , , .     ,    .  .

----------

UB3RBU

----------


## R6LCF

> 3-   - "     1000 ,


1500,          .     , .   ,  .

----------


## UB3EFB

( http://radiokot.ru/circuit/analog/amplifier/03/ )     ""             ""                 !

   LC -  1100 ,   ))    0,8 ,       (  )    ))    ,  0,75    ,       ))     ,   ,  ,   ,  ,      5     !       ,  1     !   ))))   -   "PA" ))            _) ,     ))

----------

UB3EFB

----------


## R7LC

!    .     -47   .   1-    .  !

----------

UA6BJU

----------


## UA3GUX

,          ,       .  ,         -   ,      .  ""       -    ,    7.050  3.700.

----------

6Y5., Alex rw9wt, RVMS, Mayor, RAMBLER, Serg, UB3EFB, Valery Gusarov

----------

UB3EFB

----------


## Serg

> 


     ""?

----------


## R3DE

,    :
- ,
-  - .  ,   ( ),     ,
-   ,
 -   (  -7),
      .

----------


## R7LC

> , !     ,  40.   !


!!!     .  - , - ,    - .       -      .  -  .     , .    70-       !!!

----------



----------


## R6LCF

> !!!     .  - , - ,    - .


     ,         ,    .
 . ,      ,       .    ,         .,   .    .     .     (  )    40-80..      .      (   )     -----      ,    .  .       ,    , .....    . ,   ....    , ,  .    ,    ,       .  !

----------

Serg,

----------

UB3EFB

----------


## R6LCF

> ,           ?


    ,   .  . !

----------


## Mayor

> !...   1-    .  !


... ...      -84?...  .... ,  1-        7...!...     -  ,  18    ,     "Lexus",   70   ""...         ,  ...  !

----------



----------


## Vic_599

2 UB3EFB  ,    .     RTTY,        CQ.       4,  3. ,          2300 .
   ,       84 330   .        0    .  -84          .  330 .       .           ,        .         ,    .  10 ,   "".      .     SSB       .    .       .        :   ,        .    ,       .     . 1.3     ,          .         ?
  ,    .       .  ,   ,       ,   .        21  28      .

----------

UB3EFB,

----------


## HAZ

> ...        -,   ...


  " " -     ( 1),    : L1 . 6 , L2 . 2,4 , L3 ( 160 )  .   -  ,    .       -    (      ),           -29 (     28 ).

----------


## 240

> ,          2300 .


      ,    .    .    2300 .         ,      50 -  ,  224 .      - ,        ,   .        -7.       ,     (15 )    80   .      ,    .

----------


## 240

> .


 ,        .  ,     ,  ,     ,      . -   ,          .    .    :    .     " " , -   .     ,     20-30   .  ,   .

----------

> ,     20-30   .


 1-38, .
   -    .
 R=1 ,  .
      , ..    -84 .
,         , .
   . -130-6.
  ?




> ,    .


  100%.
   ,       .
  -160. 
 - () .

----------

?

----------

.
  .

----------


## UB3EFB

!       ,       ,        ,      ,       84 ,  ,  ,12-24 ,        ,  ,      (0-10) ))    ,       !        40    ,     !  ,   ,       .                      !          !

----------

Llll, RK1AT,

----------


## ra3gn

:    2.

----------


## R8WT

> 


WPA 05 -     - - 
    ..

----------

ra3gn

----------

ur4lbl

----------


## ra3gn

. -   ,    2   ,
    .

----------


## ra3gn

-91  1  50     1 ,     3  .
 ,      .

----------

> :  = 55 ,  2100 ,   = 1,1 ,    = 50 ,   3000 ,


 2-    .
    ....!

----------

RK1AT

----------



----------

> . -   ,    2


      .
   .
  1.3   2200 .
  .-40 .
  -  18  
 .

----------

> 0        6


   2 ?

----------

> 3-   ,  2 .


!
  2   ?
.

----------

> .


     .
   ,   .
   ,    .
   .        
 .
     ?

----------

.
 ..     !
 ::::

----------

> , .


    2  ,  2  .
   - .... .
  !
 ::::

----------

> :


 .
 .

----------



----------

